# Datenübertragung Profinet



## ibanesch (16 Juni 2010)

Hallo, hoffe hier kann mir jemand helfen

ich möchte Signale eines CAN Buses auf einen Profinet Teilnehmer schicken, da mich von dem CAN Bus nicht alle gesendeten Daten interesieren suche ich nach einer möglichkeit/Steuerung mit der sich dies realisieren lässt. Ich dachte an eine CPU/Embeedet Controller. 
Jetzt zu eigendlichen Frage wie kann ich so etwas programmieren? Habe bis jetzt nur SPS Programmiert (so mit UND und ODER und eingang ist ein oder aus) jetzt möchte ich aber daten über Profinet weiter geben und nicht nur I/O s ein bzw auslesen. Mir ist gänzlich unklar wie das funktioniert hoffe jemand kann mir das erklären.


----------



## Pontifex (17 Juni 2010)

Ein paar Angaben zur vorhandenen Hardware wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## Deltal (17 Juni 2010)

Der PN Teilnehmer wird ja an einer Steuerung hängen.. also warum nicht direkt den CAN mit an die Steuerung nehmen?

Gibt bestimmt auch PN/CAN Gateways..


----------



## ibanesch (17 Juni 2010)

Ich möchte so eine eigenständige steuerung realisiren. die die daten des can aufnimmt und daraus meldungen macht. diese möchte ich an eine vorhandene anlagen sps senden. programmierung auf der anlagen sps ist auf grund diverser (toller standarts ) nicht möglich.


----------



## Deltal (17 Juni 2010)

Würde denn das Geld für ne kleine IM151 CPU + PN/CAN Gateway reichen oder muss es noch günstiger werden?


----------



## ibanesch (17 Juni 2010)

naja billig is immer besser aber in ersterlinie muss es funktioniren. hast du von den componenten nen hersteller bzw bestellnummer? giebt es eigendlich eine möglichkeit profinet in profibus zu wandel? ambessten am selben teilnemer/gerät.


----------



## Deltal (18 Juni 2010)

Also die IM151-8PN/DP wäre dann die Wahl wenn es bei Siemens bleiben soll.

Soll denn die CPU die Daten per PN I/O oder über eine TCP(S7) Verbindung and die Anlagensteuerung übertragen? Mit PN I/O sieht es schlecht aus, das Feature kommt wohl erst mit dem nächsten Servicepack..

Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass es da auch bessere Wege als mit dem großen S gibt.. leider fehlt mir da etwas die Produktübersicht


----------



## ibanesch (20 Juni 2010)

Hm hab mir das mal genauer angeschaut, steh mal wieder vol auf m schlauch. für die IM151-8 gibts auch n can gateway. aber wie programmier ich da ne auswertung rein? bzw zur datenübertragung profinet ka wie hauptsache die daten kommen iwie an der sps an. mir würde schon rechen wenn ich fehler warung und alles io rüberschiken kann. hab keine ahnung von dem zeux, was ist den der unterschied zwischen profinet io ind tcp?
bzw sonst jemand ne idee das mit anderen bauteilen zu realisiren? gibts sowas wie n microcontroller der sich auch an profinet anschließen läst?


----------



## Deltal (20 Juni 2010)

Also die IM 151-8 ist eine vollwertige 3xx CPU, sprich einfach mit Step 7 programmieren. KOP/FUP/AWL und so 

Profinet IO benutzt man um Ein/Ausgabemodule direkt anzusprechen, so wie beim Profibus DP.
Eine TCP Verbindung ist schwerer zu handeln, da muss man etwas mehr "dran rum programmieren", aber wie gesagt im Moment bleibt dir bei Siemens wohl nur der weg über ne TCP Verbindung.

Ich denke schon das man auch mit embedded Bauteilen und µC sich da etwas "basteln" kann. Wesentlich anwenderfreundlicher ist da natürlich ne kleinst SPS.


----------

